# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > برنامه ریزی کنکوریها >  کمک برای برنامه ریزی+مطالب انگیزشی

## sbm

*اِهـــــــــــــم اِهم..*
:yahoo (3):
ســـــلام به همه ی کنکوریا...!!
حال و احوال ؟
خوبیـــــــــــــن ؟
خوشین ؟
چه خبرا ؟

این چند روزه اخمای بعضیاتون بد جوری رفته تو هم حواسم هست هااا...
واسه مستقیم شدن تاثیر سوابق تحصیلی..
و
مقررات جدید

چرا غصه میخوری خب ؟
اخماتــــــو باز کن ...
از وقتی من یادمه هــــر سال ازین برنامه ها بوده  هر سال یک شکل و یه مدل ...
همین پارسال  نمونش ..
کنکور آزاد و سراسری یکی شد 

چقد بچه ها نگران بودن ...
فایده ای هم داشت ؟
یا سال قبل که شایعه شده بود امسال کنکور سخته !!!
همین الانم معلوم نیست بالاخره 
کنکورِ آزاد وسراسری
جداست یا نه؟
ولی بیخیال بچه ها!!
چیزای خیلی مهم تری هم هست مگه نه؟..
حواست هست چند روز دیگه تا کنکور مونده ؟






*پاشو تلاشتو بکن با این ناراحتی داری یه کاری میکنی از درست عقب بمونیا ااا
بعد اونایی که معدلشون خوبه عین خیالشونم نیست دارن با سرعت برق درس میخونن !!!
و تو هـــــــــــــــــِی عقب میمونی ...
وقتی به خودت میای که عید شده 
و همَمون میدونیم که سه ماه بعد عید چقدر زود میگذره ...
پس پاشو ...*

.
.
.

*ببین بیا همین اول به هم یه قولی بدیم ...
باشه؟
*
بیا به هم قول بدیم تا روز بعد کنکور بیخیال این فکر و خیالا بشیم 
غصه ی هیچکدوم ازین برنامه های سنجشو نخوریم 
اونا واسِ خودشون باشن ما واسه خودمون ...
تلاش کنیم 
درس بخونیم 
یک کم به خودمون سختی بدیم 

*هدفامونو پررنگ کنیم 
توجه کنیم بهشون ..*
از روز بعد کنکور بشینیم به غصه خوردن خخخخ
:yahoo (3):

راستش هدف از زدن این تاپیک کمک به بچه هایی بود که درخواست برنامه درسی کرده بودن 
من گفتم هر کسی باید برنامه خاص خودشو داشته باشه اما این درخواست ادامه داشت ..
تا اینکه تصمیم گرفتم یک کم تا جایی که میتونم کمکتون کنم 
هم من هم بچه ها..
هم مشاوره های عزیز سایت...
*نا امید نباشید
تا کنکور خیلی کارا میتونیم بکنیم
*
*آرام باش* *توکل کن* *تفکر کن* *پس آستینهایت را بالا بزن* *آنگاه دستان خداوند را میبنی* *که...* *زودتر از تو دست به کار شده اند* *امام علی (ع)*




*وَمَن يَتَوَكَّلْ عَلَى اللَّهِ  فَهُوَ حَسْبُهُ
*

 پس  تو اولین پست این تاپیک بهم قول دادیـــــــم یادتون نره ...                         
 :Y (454):

----------


## sbm

* بذارید همین اول یه چیزایی رو واسه هم روشن کنیم ...*

_یکی اینکه بعضیاتون فک میکیند هنوز هیچ کاری برای کنکور نکردید...یا بقول خودتون میخواید ازصفر شروع کنید ...
یا اینکه بخاطر کم کاری قبلنتون ناراحتید ..
نا امیدید 

از همین الان دیگه گذشترو فراموش کنید 
بقول دوستم یه نقطه بذارید جلوش بیاین سرِ خط...
_
*اگه از همین الان تونستی مثه یه آدم موفق رفتار کنی عمل کنی بدون تو کنکورت موفق میشی 
اما اگه نه با خوندن این نوشته ها یه چند ساعتی حالت خوب بودو دوباره بیخیال شدی و همه چیو انداختی به فردا ..
باز فردا که خوبه بعضیا میندازن به شنبه ..
میگن از شنبه  دیگه شروع میکنم ...
بدترم داریم 
میگن از یکم ماه میشیم اون آدم درس خونه 
 ولی اینو بدونید 
که نه فردا نه شنبه نه یکم برج ..نه امروز هیچ فرقی با هم نمیکنن این تویی که باید تو یکی از همین ساعتایی که دارن میگذرن 

**تغییر کنی ..
اراده کنی..
شروع کنی ...
اون وقته که هر روز برات شنبه است و یک کم برج ...*



و مهم ترین و پررنگ ترین اصل ...

توکلِ

اگه تا الان توکل نکردید بخدای خودتون ..
توکل کنید ..
اصن میدونید توکل یعنی چی ؟
برید یاد بگیرید توکل کردنو ..
خیلی بدردتون میخوره 
همه جا تو همه ی مراحل زندگیتون ...


*باز از فـردا  کتاباتونو نبندید بگید ما توکل کردیم بخدا هر چی خدا بخواد..خخخ
نه عزززززیز من  کنکوره 
میفهـــــــــــــــمی کنکوررررر 
شوخی که نیس خخ یک کم بترسونمتون* 
 :Yahoo (46): 


*توکل کردن به این معنا نیست که تلاش نکنی..

توکل یعنی اینکه تو تلاش کن و نگران هیچی نباش چون یکی هست که تمام حواسش به تویه و جز خوشحالیو موفقیتت هیچی نمیخواد                        * 



یه داستان یه جا خوندم 
بخونید!!
توکل یعنی ؟
کوهنوردی می‌ خواست به قله بلندی صعود کند.

 پس  از سال‌های سال تمرین وآمادگی ، هنگامی که قصد داشت سفر خود را آغاز کند  شکوه و عظمت پیروزی را پیش روی خود آورد و تصمیم گرفت صعود را به تنهایی  انجام دهد .

 او سفرش رازمانی آغاز کرد که هوا رفته رفته رو به  تاریکی می ‌رفت ولی قهرمان ما به جای آنکه چادر بزند و شب را زیر چادر به  صبح برساند ، به صعودش ادامه داد تا این که هوا کاملا تاریک شد.

 به  جز تاریکی هیچ چیز دیده نمی‌شد. سیاهی شب همه جا را پوشانده بود و مرد  نمی‌توانست چیزی ببیند حتی ماه و ستاره‌ها پشت انبوهی از ابر پنهان شده  بودند.

کوهنورد همان‌طور که داشت بالا می‌رفت ، در حالی که چیزی به فتح قله نمانده بود ، پایش لیز خورد و با سرعت هر چه تمام‌ تر سقوط کرد.

 سقوط همچنان ادامه داشت و او در آن لحظات سرشار از هراس ، تمامی خاطرات خوب و بد زندگی‌اش را به یاد می‌آورد.

داشت  فکر می ‌کرد چقدر به مرگ نزدیک شده است که ناگهان دنباله طنابی که به دور  کمرش حلقه خورده بود بین شاخه های درختی در شیب کوه گیر کرد و مانع ازسقوط  کاملش شد. 

در آن لحظات سنگین سکوت، که هیچ امیدی نداشت از ته دل فریاد زد:
 خدایا کمکم کن !

ناگهان ندایی از دل آسمان پاسخ داد :

- از من چه می‌خواهی ؟
- نجاتم بده خدای من !
- واقعا" فکر می ‌کنی می‌توانم نجاتت دهم ؟
- البته ! تو تنها کسی هستی که می‌ توانی مرا نجات دهی .
- پس آن طناب دور کمرت را ببّر !
و بعد سکوت عمیقی همه جا را فرا گرفت .

اما مرد تصمیم گرفت با تمام توان مانع از پاره شدن طناب حلقه شده به دور کمرش شود.

 روز  بعد ، گروه نجات گزارش داد که جسد منجمد شده یک کوهنورد در حالی پیدا شد  که طنابی به دور کمرش حلقه شده بود و تنها دو متر با زمین فاصله داشت...

من و شما چی؟ چه قدر تا حالا به طنابی در تاریکی ‌چسبیدیم به خیال نجات ؟

تا حالا چه قدر حس کردیم که خداوند فراموشمان کرده ؟
 یکبار امتحان کنیم ؛بیایید طناب رو رها کنیم ...

 :Y (518):

----------


## A.H.Shokouhi

سال کنکور تقریبا همه ی بچه ها چه قوی چه صعیف دچار بحران میشن و به بنبست میخورن.برنده کسایی هستند که تو بحران ها خودشونو جم و جور میکنن.اعتقاد به خدا خیلی تو این بحرانها میتونه به ادم کمو کنه. واقعا برام تعجب انگیزه که اکثر همکلاسی هام که  جز بهترین های ایرانن نماز میخون در حالی که تو دبیرستان اصلا همچین شرایطی نبود و تعداد کمی از بچه ها به این مسئله اهمیت میدادن. دیگه خودتون تا اخرشو بخونین. مطمئن باشین خدا هواتونو داره. خودش میگه اگه یه قدم به سمت من بردارید من ده قدم میام سمتتون :-)

----------


## sbm

دوباره
یه سلااااااااااااااااااام
پر انرژییییی....
خوبین بچه ها؟؟؟؟؟


بریــــــــــــــم سراغ ادامه بحثمون ..
تا کجا پیش رفتیم؟
یادتونه که !!
قرارشد توکل کنیم به خدا..
بسم الله بگیم و شروع کنیم 





خخخخ




*بچه ها یه موضوع دیگه که وجود داره 
اینکه 
بعضی از شما ها هنوز دنبال خرید کتاب و جزوه و سی دی هستید..

قرار بعدیمون اینکه بیا واسه خودت یه وقتی مشخص کن 
مثلا  تا آخر این هفته 
واسه هر درسی یه منبع واسه خودت انتخاب کن
که از هفته دیگه فکرت آزاد باشه 
دیگه دنبال کتاب و جزوه و سی دی نباشی
باور کنید گرفتن این همه کتاب این همه جزوه دردیو دوا نمیکنه جز اینکه به استرست زیاد بشه و
و فکرت در گیر چند منبع مختلف

همین الان پاشو واسه تک تک درسات یه منبع مشخص انتخاب کن

تا ازین سردرگمی دربیای
و فعلا تمام حواست به همون باشه

گفتم فعلا..حواست باشه*




_ببینید بچه ها بیاین با هم روراست باشیم نصف وقتمون گذشته 
پس باید از ادامش نهایت استفاده رو کنید
باید منطقی و جدی راهو ادامه بدیدباکلی انـــــــــــرژی
_

مشکل دارید؟
زندگی سخته؟
دلگیرید؟
عاشقید؟
چِمیدونم هزار یک فکری که الان ذهنتونو درگیر کرده
تا تیر ماه سعی کن جلو همش وایستی
یا نه بهتر بگیم کنار بیای با همشون..

تکلیفتو با خودت روشن کن قرار نیست تا تیر ماه هِــــــــــــی خودتو عذاب بدی!!!!
ببین چی واست از همه مهم تره 
درست... آیندت ..
یا عشقت یا مشکلاتی که همش میگذره 
یا ...
به تربیت واسه خودت اولویت بندی کن 
بذار از همین الان یاد بگیری  چجوری با زندگی راه بیای خخخ
:yahoo (3):

*
*
*تلاش کنی واسه کنکورت  آروم تری و ناراحتیت کمتره 
یا اینکه نه واسه اینم تلاش نکنی این هم بشه یه گرفتاری رو تمام گرفتاریات..؟؟؟؟؟
یک کم فک کن!!
*

خب یادمون نره چندتا قول بهم دادیم

*یک .*...گذشته رو فراموش کنید
اگه خوب خوندی که که مغرور نشو چون هنوز خییییلی راه داری تا کنکور  
اگه بد بودی!!
فراموش کن و از همین الان شروع کن


دوم ....توکـــــــــــل کن ...بقول اون مشاوره شبکه 7 با تمام سلولای وجودت توکل کن ..


سوم...منابع درسیتو  واسه خودت مشخص کن ..

چهارم...تکلیفتو با خودت روشن کن...



*تا هممون بتونیم ب هم کمک کنیم و با هم موفق شیم 
*



*اگر شهامت دنبال کردن رویا های خودرا داشته باشیم،* *همه آنها میتوانند به حقیقت بپیوندند...* *والت دیسنی*

----------


## sbm

*اینو بدون هــــــــــــــزار مدل برنامه داشته باشی
هــــــــــــــــــــــزا  ر  مدل جزوه  و کتاب و کلاس و استاد

تا* *خودت** نخوای به موفقیت نمیرسی!

تا خودت اراده نکنی  به هدفات نزدیک نمیشی* ... :Y (518):

----------


## mina74

خیلی تاپیک خوبیه و مرسی از شما سارا جون 
منم آمادم تا به بچه های تجربی کمک کنم !

----------


## P e y m @ n . N

دوستان سلام...هدف از ایجاد این تاپیک فقط برای این بود تا بیشتر تلاش کنن و میدونم که میدونن هرچقد بیشتر تلاش کنن به هدفشون میرسن..پس حیف نیس وقت خودت را بیهوده تلف کنی؟

خطاب به کسانی که کنکوری هستن و همش غر میزنن:

کنکور غول نیس..و انجام هیچ کاری غیرممکن نیس..پس به توانایی هایی که داری پی ببر و تلاش کن  تا کنکور را شکست دهی.موفق باشید..اینم یه داستان خوب برای شما...

----------


## A.H.Shokouhi

یکسال سختی بکشید  خیلی بهتر از اینه که یه عمر حسرت این یه سالو بخورید
لذتی که بعد از اعلام نتایج میبرید خیلی بارزش تر از لذت های کوتاهمدتیهکه امسال ممکنه ببرید.سعی کنید واسه همه ی کاراتون برنامه داشته باشید حتی همین کامپیوتر و  لپ تاپ و اینترنت و .... :-d

----------


## sbm

*سلاااااااااااااااااااااام

حالتووووووون چوطوره خوبید؟



خخخخخخخخ



سریع بریم سر اصل مطلب شوخی و خنده بسه دیگه ...میزنمتون هااا؟خخ 


بچه امـروز چندمه؟
فک کنم 21 باشه نه؟

چند روز تا کنکور مونده؟
فک کنم کمتر از 200 روز نه؟؟؟؟؟؟


بیاین یه کار جالب انجام بدید امروز 
یه کاغذ و خودکار بردارید برای خودتون مشخص کنید چیارو خوندید 
چیارو نخوندید
...
هوم؟
موافقید؟
بعد بیاین مشخص کنید چیارو میخواین بخونید دوباره
بعد  مشخص کنید که چند روز واسه درسای باقی مونده وقت میخواین


این کار خیلی کمکتون میکنه حداقلش اینکه یک کم خودتو میشناسید میفهمید چقدر خوندید چقدر وقت میخواید ....

شاید استرس بگیرید ولی  ارزششو داره 
200 روز بیشتر نموده یک کم سرعتتونو ببرید بالا بد نیس!!!






*

----------


## sbm

*بیاین واسه خودتون یه جدولی بکشید!!
*

*من فقط برای مثال مشابه اون جدولو براتون میذارم 

تاکید میکنم 
تمام نوشته های تو جدول مثال ِ 
*
*شما باید خودتون 
با توجه به شناختی که از خودتون دارید این جدولو پر کنید
با توجه به چیزی که خو ندید یا فعالیتی که تا الان داشتیم 

مثلا تو جدول من ...
*
*ببینید * 


پایه ی دوم                   
پایه ی سوم                      
پیش دانشگاهی

           زیست                       
10 روز
10
10

شیمی
6روز
5
6

فیزیک
حذف
7
12

ریاضی
3روز
2
9

ادبیات
6 روز
5
5

زبان
......
.....
....

معارف
7روز
6
6

عربی
5 روز
6







اون داوطلب تنبل فیزیک دو رو حذف کرده نمیخواد بخونه ...
که واقعا کار اشتباهیِ بعدا راجبش میحرفیم ...

*یا به عنوان مثال برای زیست 1    تا الان شاید یه دور خونده باشه و فک میکنه ده روز دیگه اگه وقت بذاره براش بهش تسلط پیدا میکنه ...*

*یا شیمی با توجه به خونده های قبلیش و وقت باقی مونده  اومده برای خودش برنامه ریخته ....

و همینطور درسای دیگه ..
*




این جدول معمولا برای دوران جمع بندی استفاده میشه 
اما میتونه کمک کنه به کسایی که گیج شدن و اعتماد به نفسشونو از دست داد
و همش فک میکنن هیچی نخوندن ..

*راج ب زبان و عــربی و کلمات و تکواژ و واژه  ادبیات یه نکته ای باید گفته بشه اونم اینکه ..


این دروس باید برای بهتر تسلط داشتن بهشون هر شب خونده بشن 
واسه همین زبانو نقطه چین گذاشتم 

تکرار هر شب این ها بهتون خیلی کمک میکنه ...* :Y (694): 
*
بعد ازین که این جدولو کامل کردید 

میاین جمع میکنید ببینید کلا چند روز وخت میبره
مثلا پایه ی دوم 37 روز
پایه ی سوم41 روز
پیش  48 روز... وااااای چه زیاد شدخخخخ
شوخیدم خیلی هم کمه ...




بعدش جمع این روزا بهمون کمک میکنه که واسه روزای باقی مونده برنامه بریزیم 

*

----------


## The Godfather

دوستان من راستش بلد نیستم خوب برنامه ریزی کنم
هرموقع هم برنامه ریزی میکنم(منظورم بعد از آزمون ها هست)
حتی یک روز هم باهاش نمیتونم سَر کنم و پاره اش میکنم
چونکه بعد از چندساعت میفهمم یا مبحثی رو جا انداختم
و یا اینکه تایم کمی براش قرار دادم
امکانش هست کمکم کنید؟
و از همه مهم تر اگر میشه یه برنامه ریزی که خودتون استفاده میکنید،عکسش رو بزارید تا من به عنوان
یه الگو ازش استفاده کنم،و یه جورایی راه و روش درست برنامه ریزی کردن رو یاد بگیرم
پ.ن:
من اون مطالبی که در مورد برنامه ریزی به روش نفرات برتر و... رو خوندم،مشکل من اینکه دقیقا نمیدونم برنامه ریزی چطوریه!!!
هیچ تصویری ازش تو ذهنم ندارم!

----------


## The Godfather

> دوستان من راستش بلد نیستم خوب برنامه ریزی کنم
> هرموقع هم برنامه ریزی میکنم(منظورم بعد از آزمون ها هست)
> حتی یک روز هم باهاش نمیتونم سَر کنم و پاره اش میکنم
> چونکه بعد از چندساعت میفهمم یا مبحثی رو جا انداختم
> و یا اینکه تایم کمی براش قرار دادم
> امکانش هست کمکم کنید؟
> و از همه مهم تر اگر میشه یه برنامه ریزی که خودتون استفاده میکنید،عکسش رو بزارید تا من به عنوان
> یه الگو ازش استفاده کنم،و یه جورایی راه و روش درست برنامه ریزی کردن رو یاد بگیرم
> پ.ن:
> ...



بچه ها کسی نبود به من کمک کنه؟
امروزمیخوام برای آزمون بعدی برنامه ریزی کنم

----------


## nafas.b

سلام 

 از همین  برنامه و حرفایی که سارا داره میگه و میزنه کمک بگیرید خب!!

----------


## sara75_M5R

╗═════════════════╔
║ در بدترین روزها امیدوار باش
╝═════════════════╚
╗════╔
║ زیرا...
╝════╚
╗═════════╔
║ زیباترین بارانها 
╝═════════╚
╗══════════════╔
║ از سیاهترین ابرهاست
╝══════════════╚

----------


## sara75_M5R

وقتي پاهات خسته شدن

با قلبت بدوووووووووووو

بزرگترين موفقيت هاي جهان زماني بدست آمده اند

که وقتي هيچ اميدي به موفقيت نبوده

عده اي همچنان تلاش کرده اند

----------

